# [Risolto] [SATA] VFS: Cannot open root device...

## Ska`

Allora...premetto che ho letto una miriade di altri post, senza giungere a una soluzione. Per esser breve: ho cambiato hard disk, passando a un raptor 36gb, sul quale sto cercando di installare gentoo. Il problema pero' giunge al primo boot ed e' questo:

VFS: Cannot open root device "2106" or unknown-block(33,6) 

Please append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(33,6)

Ho controllato e ricontrollato le seguenti cose: 

lilo.conf

```

boot=/dev/hde

prompt

timeout=50

default=2.6.9-r13

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r13

  label=2.6.9-r13

  read-only

  root=/dev/hde6

```

fstab

```

/dev/hde5          /boot           ext2         noauto,noatime     1 2

/dev/hde6          /               reiserfs     noatime            0 1

/dev/hde4          none            swap         sw                 0 0

/dev/hde1          /mnt/winmerd    vfat         user,umask=000     0 0

/dev/hde2          /mnt/mydisk     vfat         user,umask=000     0 0

```

E il kernel, compilato e ricompilato...nessuna soluzione. Se avete idee, ditemi...ah il disco e' sata pero' e' visto come ata perche' necessariamente devo mettere dal bios l'emulazione perche' se no il livecd non mi riconosce il disco e non posso installare niente  :Crying or Very sad: 

randomaze: Ho modificato il titolo del post....Last edited by Ska` on Fri Jan 07, 2005 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## abaddon83

hai compilato con genkernel o con il solito make && make modules_install ?

se hia compilato il kernel con genkernel allora lilo è canato, se non erro dopo che si compila il kernel genkernel ti dice qualu parametri mettere nell'append.

----------

## Ska`

Tutto manuale...make && make modules_install...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai il supporto per reiser compilato staticamente?

----------

## Ska`

Si, per controllare che ci fosse sul serio sono stato davanti al monitor per tutta la compilazione ed effettivamente l'ha messo e non come modulo...il fatto e' che ieri avevo sbagliato lilo.conf mettendo root=/dev/hde4 e stamattina ero tutto contento per aver capito l'errore...corretto...ma niente

----------

## lavish

s/hde/sda

----------

## Ska`

Non ho capito...lavish che vuol dire quello?

----------

## randomaze

 *Ska` wrote:*   

> Non ho capito...lavish che vuol dire quello?

 

Vuol dire che, in base a come hai compilato il kernel, il tuo HD puo' essere visto come /dev/hde oppure cme /dev/sda (emulazione SCSI).

----------

## Ska`

Ah ok...e quindi? Comunque ho visto una cosa...che al boot mi riconosce hda, hdc e hdd sui normali canali ide (sono un hd di dati, lettore e masterizzatore) mentre gli altri due canali ide (ovvero i sata emulati come ide dal bios) non me li vede (oppure sono io a non vederli la schermata scorre veloce...ho provato facendo una foto e ci son solo quei tre) a differenza del livecd che li riconosce come hde e hdg...che sbaglio nel kernel?

----------

## lavish

 *Ska` wrote:*   

> Ah ok...e quindi? Comunque ho visto una cosa...che al boot mi riconosce hda, hdc e hdd sui normali canali ide (sono un hd di dati, lettore e masterizzatore) mentre gli altri due canali ide (ovvero i sata emulati come ide dal bios) non me li vede (oppure sono io a non vederli la schermata scorre veloce...ho provato facendo una foto e ci son solo quei tre) a differenza del livecd che li riconosce come hde e hdg...che sbaglio nel kernel?

 

Appunto... in tutte le tue configurazioni devi sostituire sda ad hde!

Il vecchio modulo ide-sata e' deprecated. 

Per questo ti ho scritto:

```
s/hde/sda
```

Perche' e' proprio quello che dovrai fare  :Smile: 

----------

## BikE

Ma dopo che hai modificato lilo.conf hai dato "lilo" ??

Perche' a me lo aveva fatto una volta che me ne ero dimenticato  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Ma dopo che hai modificato lilo.conf hai dato "lilo" ??
> 
> Perche' a me lo aveva fatto una volta che me ne ero dimenticato 

 

 :Laughing: 

Cmq usando grub non ci sarebbero questi problemi....   :Wink: 

----------

## BikE

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq usando grub non ci sarebbero questi problemi....  

 

doh   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ska`

Si si l'ho dato lilo  :Wink: 

Ok dopo provo a sostituire in tutti hde con sda...un'oretta e provo

----------

## lavish

 *Ska` wrote:*   

> Si si l'ho dato lilo 
> 
> Ok dopo provo a sostituire in tutti hde con sda...un'oretta e provo

 

Ok se hai problemi mi trovi anche su irc o icq.. fino alle 4 sono sicuramente sveglio  :Wink: 

----------

## Ska`

Allora l'unica prova veloce che ho fatto data l'ora...prima ho avuto problemi e non ho potuto...e' stata una cosa di curiosita' ovvero mettere questo in lilo

```

boot=/dev/hde 

prompt 

timeout=50 

default=2.6.9-r13 

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r13 

  label=2.6.9-r13 

  read-only 

  root=/dev/sda6 

```

Perche' se metto sda dappertutto da livecd non posso fare /sbin/lilo dato che l'hd in questione si chiama hde...ovviamente non funziona pero' cambiano i numeri del messaggio di errore...il fatto e' che comunque dal bios imposto come ATA i canali SATA e non capisco come li deve vedere gentoo, boh ora son troppo stanco riprovo domani...grazie mille  per interessamento comunque  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *Ska` wrote:*   

> Perche' se metto sda dappertutto da livecd non posso fare /sbin/lilo dato che l'hd in questione si chiama hde...ovviamente non funziona pero' cambiano i numeri del messaggio di errore...il fatto e' che comunque dal bios imposto come ATA i canali SATA e non capisco come li deve vedere gentoo, boh ora son troppo stanco riprovo domani...grazie mille  per interessamento comunque 

 

Non ho capito:

NULLA

Mi sa che siamo troppo stanchi entrambi cmq... 2 cose:

1) ovvio che non ti va... devi mettere anche boot come sda

2) perche' esiste ancora gente (stavo scrivendo gentoo......) che usa lilo? grub e' davvero molto, MA MOLTO piu' comodo!

In ogni caso puoi passare i parametri anche al boot di lilo se non vado errato (e penso di non andare errato)

Notte!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Non ho capito:
> 
> NULLA
> 
> Mi sa che siamo troppo stanchi entrambi cmq... 2 cose:

 

Lilo non funziona a run-time come grub ma, nel momento in cui scrivi "lilo" calcola staticamente tutti gli indirizzi.

Il suo problema é che quando lui scrive lilo non ha il disco su sda (come dovrebbe essere al momento del boot) ma su hde.

E comunque non ho cpaito se gli ha dato errore, se l'errore era lo stesso di prima o uno diverso....

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Il suo problema é che quando lui scrive lilo non ha il disco su sda (come dovrebbe essere al momento del boot) ma su hde.
> 
> 

 

Mi consenta ma fin qui c'ero arrivato  :Razz: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E comunque non ho cpaito se gli ha dato errore, se l'errore era lo stesso di prima o uno diverso....

 

Esatto e' quello che nn ho capito nemmeno io

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Lilo non funziona a run-time come grub ma, nel momento in cui scrivi "lilo" calcola staticamente tutti gli indirizzi.

 

Si' ok, ma se al prompt di lilo invece di premere invio sul nome del kernel gli passo dei parametri (come per i livecd)? O forse e' un sistema che funge solo su i livecd appunto.... ?

Se fosse vero il secondo caso sarebbe una FORTE LIMITAZIONE PER LILO e consiglierei caldamente di passare a grub.

----------

## Ska`

Esatto il problema e' quello che ha detto randomaze... L'errore al boot e' lo stesso ovvero

VFS: Cannot open root device "2106" or unknown-block(33,6) 

Please append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(33,6) 

Cambiano solo i numeri, quindi device "206" e unknown-block(1,12) (li ho messi a caso ora, era un esempio)

Eh spero non sia una limitazione di lilo dato che mi son sempre trovato bene...ora provo se tra tutti i vari livecd che ho ce n'e' uno che mi riconosce il disco come sda...

----------

## lavish

 *Ska` wrote:*   

> Eh spero non sia una limitazione di lilo dato che mi son sempre trovato bene...ora provo se tra tutti i vari livecd che ho ce n'e' uno che mi riconosce il disco come sda...

 

Lascia stare questa perdita di tempo e installa grub! believe me

----------

## Ska`

Faccio il punto:

Ho provato a ricominciare tutto daccapo col livecd per reiser4 (anche se poi metto reiserfs) dato che mi riconosce come sda il disco e perche' tanto in due orette e mezza da stage1 arrivo al punto cruciale...setto di nuovo tutto stavolta con sda su lilo, convintissimo che funzioni...tac...solito errore  :Sad: 

A questo punto dite che e' comunque colpa di lilo o sono io che ho cannato qualche .conf? Il kernel penso sia a posto riguardo al supporto sata...dato che ho copiato il solito config che avevo anche con la scheda madre precedente che aveva lo stesso controller integrato...

EDIT: ma ho notato ora una cosuccia...c'entra qualcosa che root sia una partizione logica e non primaria?

----------

## lavish

Mandami una mail a "lavish at gmail punto com" con il .config.

Te lo rimandero' indietro verso le 24 perche' ora ho da fare sorry :/

----------

## Ska`

Fatto...grazie mille...ma non so' quanto sia nel kernel il problema...provo grub nel frattempo....................anche se proprio non mi piace, ma d'altronde un bootloader non e' che dev'essere bello pero' uffi, ho come la sensazione che non andra' lo stesso

----------

## Ska`

Eheheheh sensazione giusta non e' andato ma...l'errore e' diventato

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda6" or unknown-block(8,2) 

Please append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,2) 

EDIT: il kernel e' ok...(non mi funge la tag)Last edited by Ska` on Fri Feb 19, 2010 2:37 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## lavish

che sbadato... ora che ci penso... mi manderesti anche un lspci ? thx

----------

## lavish

vabbe' cmq il problema e' ovvio... 

```

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

```

Manca il supporto al controller

Ciao

----------

## Ska`

No...c'e'...guarda la foto...e non parte lo stesso

http://skaboh.altervista.org/store/boot.jpg

E dal config

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

----------

## lavish

puoi mandarmi l'lspci?

----------

## lavish

Fai una cosa....

con il live cd di lxnay dai un lsmod e postalo

----------

## Ska`

Non ho capito che livecd? Ma lspci a che ti serve? Come hai visto il kernel riconosce gli hd sul controller sata...ho provato a mettere 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 invece che 13 e niente da fare stessa cosa

----------

## Dhaki

 *Ska` wrote:*   

> Non ho capito che livecd?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216214

----------

## randomaze

 *Ska` wrote:*   

> Non ho capito che livecd?

 

quello di cui si parla in questo thread...

----------

## Ska`

Allora...io e lavish ci siam trovati su irc...abbiamo provato praticamente qualunque cosa, dal conf di grub, al cambio di controller sata, kernel, a staccare altri hard disk...nulla...se qualcuno ha idee posti, sono disperato  :Sad: 

----------

## unarana

una sola domanda: nel kernek device drivers/ SCSI device support/SCSI disk support è compilato staticamente?

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ska`

Si c'e' il supporto, con oggi (sesto giorno di prove) ho veramente esaurito le risorse. Ho reinstallato tutto daccapo, stage1, ripartizionando completamente il disco. Bene...solito errore. Ho provato anche con l'emulazione SCSI-IDE, stesso identico errore (invece che sda3 ovviamente dice hde3), quindi a sto punto penso sia un problema di bootloader...anche perche' mi insospettisce quella linea, pero' non capisco proprio piu'

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(8,6) 

Please append a correct "root=" boot option 

E se invece fosse un problema di settaggio hardware? Provo a resettare il CMOS...proprio ultimissima idea che mi viene in mente

----------

## unarana

A me l'errore (lo stesso identico) lo dava perchè avevo compilato come modulo lo SCSI disk support, risolto appena l'ho messo staticamente, quindi non penso sia un problema di bootloader...

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ska`

Fidati che non e' un modulo...l'ho ricompilato penso sulle 50 volte (e non scherzo) in questi sei giorni...ah comunque se vedi questa foto del boot un attimo prima dell'errore vedi che i dischi li vede...fra poco resetto il CMOS...ma temo proprio non sia quello

http://skaboh.altervista.org/store/boot.jpg

----------

## lavish

Posso confermare... il kernel e' configurato bene.. e' tutto ok, ma non sono riuscito a capire cosa non vada....

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Ska`

Non era neanche un problema di CMOS...non so' assolutamente piu' cosa fare, sono senza un pc mio e se fra due giorni non ho finito di installare gentoo posso spararmi...dato che sono gia' in estremo ritardo...boh

----------

## lavish

 *Ska` wrote:*   

> Non era neanche un problema di CMOS...non so' assolutamente piu' cosa fare, sono senza un pc mio e se fra due giorni non ho finito di installare gentoo posso spararmi...dato che sono gia' in estremo ritardo...boh

 

La "vecchia" gentoo funziona? Hai provato a fare un boot da quella? Hai provato inoltre a fare il boot cn floppy disk?

----------

## randomaze

 *Ska` wrote:*   

> Non era neanche un problema di CMOS...non so' assolutamente piu' cosa fare, sono senza un pc mio e se fra due giorni non ho finito di installare gentoo posso spararmi...dato che sono gia' in estremo ritardo...boh

 

L'unico estremo tentativo che mi viene in mente é usare il kernel del liveCD.

Controlla peró la configurazione del bootloader del LiveCD e cerca di "clonarla".

----------

## flod

L'unica cosa che posso aggiungere a questa discussione da niubbo assoluto (vedi post su grub e raid  :Sad:  ) è che ottenevo lo stesso errore ed era un problema di compilazione del kernel: dapprima avevo completamente mancato il modulo del controller primario caricando solo sata_via, poi per "errore di sbaglio" avevo compilato il controller sata_promise del disco primario come modulo e non statisticamente.

----------

## unarana

Boh, oltre che un aggiornamento del bios non saprei che consigliarti, se neanche quello che randomaze ha detto funziona

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ska`

@lavish: provo a vedere che mi dice la vecchia gentoo, prima pero' devo chrootare per modificare fstab, comunque per curiosita' provo -> FUNZIONA...

@randomaze: anche a me era venuta in mente quell'idea, grazie per il link dopo la vecchia gentoo (nel caso andasse copio il kernel di quella) provero'

@flod: ancora altro tentativo che mi e' venuto in mente..attivo tutto cio' che c'e' in scsi low level->sata (non penso proprio...e forse ho anche gia' provato)

@unarana: az il bios e' un bios modificato.....................che sia quello?

Thanks a tutti, ora faccio le prove poi postero' gli esiti (probabilmente negativi)

PS: man mano che vado avanti edito  :Razz: Last edited by Ska` on Fri Jan 07, 2005 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

 *Ska` wrote:*   

> @unarana: az il bios e' un bios modificato.....................che sia quello?

 

EHh?!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Ska`

Allora...la mia epopea e' finalmente finita...sono commosso  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Non so' ancora cosa ma c'era qualcosa di sbagliato nel config...ho usato quello del 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 che tenevo come salvataggio del primo kernel totalmente funzionante della mia ex gentoo...boh...quando avro' voglia confrontero' i config per capire cos'era sbagliato e non ripetere mai piu' quell'errore!! Grazie mille a tutti coloro che mi hanno risposto...cambio il titolo

EDIT: nel remoto caso che servisse a qualcuno, aggiorno ben CINQUE anni dopo (assurdo  :Shocked:  ) visto che ho appena avuto lo stesso problema (e siccome ero venuto a cercare in sta discussione che ricordavo, se capitera' un'altra volta probabilmente faro' lo stesso). Grazie all'enorme mole di informazioni accumulate nel frattempo sul web e' stato abbastanza rapido risolvere e ho capito cosa sbagliavo cinque anni fa: avevo tolto CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITIONLast edited by Ska` on Fri Feb 19, 2010 2:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

Io ovviamente nn mi ero messo a controllare tutta la configurazione, ma solo la parte relativa l'HD sata e controller  :Wink: 

Cmq ottimo cosi'! Sono/Siamo contenti per te!

----------

